# Conformation critique



## PandoraPrinzess (May 23, 2019)

Hello, I know there are a lot of great German Shepherd people here and I was wondering if anyone could critique my puppy’s conformation. She is 11 months old and still filling out and hard to get her to stand correctly(the pictures are of her just standing on her own out hiking, and please ignore my friend’s legs in background lol) but would love any feedback.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Lillydog (Feb 4, 2019)

Straight shoulder, highly roached back, hard to critique because dog not stacked. Looks like she’s ASL/backyard breeder lines. Unless you plan to show in conformation classes, don’t worry about it. What’s important is to just enjoy her. Health and temperament are the two most important things, I believe. 
Some of the physically most perfect looking dogs can be shy, fear aggressive, weak nerves. 
Check out Linda Slaw’s German Shepherd book. It’s on Amazon for around $50. It’s the best book that I’ve ever seen about GSD conformation.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nicely pigmented female with a very pretty head and expression. Flat withers, short back, a bit roached over the loin. Very steep croup that could be longer. Good angulation in front, very good behind. She looks to be east - west in front, but correct behind. 



I would say she is a west German showline cross of some sort, maybe with working lines.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pretty girl. I am no expert but just to also say she looks like wgsl mixed with working lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraPrinzess (May 23, 2019)

Thanks so much!


----------



## PandoraPrinzess (May 23, 2019)

I appreciated all the feedback. Here is a more recent picture of my baby.


----------

